# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  Google js api

## benyamin_pc

کسی لینک دانلود کل google js api هارو داره؟

----------


## idocsidocs

اگر کسی از دوستان این لینک رو داره لطفا بای ما ارسال کنه.

----------


## a1053r

سلام 
دوست عزیز گوگل اسکریپت رو که همینطوری نذاشته دانلود کنی شما تو تگ فراخوانی اسکریپت اون رو ادرس دهی سایت گوگل میکنی ولی برای استفاده از اون باید لایسنس رو داشتی باشی که یه وی پی ان کانکت شو و بعد ثبت نام لایسنس رو بت میده و رایگان هم هست
و اون رو هم در تگ معرفی لایسنس فراخونی میکنی و در قدم بعد مختصات دهی و الی اخر....................

----------

